# Curried Chicken



## kitchenelf (Mar 4, 2002)

*CURRIED CHICKEN (mild and easy)*

CURRIED CHICKEN

1 chicken, cut in pieces or 3-4# of your favorite pieces
1 medium onion, chopped
1/3 cup butter or margarine
2-3 TBS curry powder, or to your taste
3 carrots cut in 1" pieces
3 cups boiling water
2 tsp. salt
1/4 cup flour

Brown onion in butter in large skillet.  Remove onion, brown chicken in the same pan.  Replace the onion, add the curry powder, pour boiling water in pan and add carrots and salt.

Simmer until chicken is tender - about 45 minutes.  Be sure and keep tightly covered.

Mix flour with 1/4 cup chicken liquid with a fork - do not shake or it will explode.  Add this to pan and stir until thick and smooth.  If it clumps up you can use a wand mixer or just let the lumps cook - LOL - they make great little dumplings! 

Serve on a bed of rice.

This dish improves over time so it can be made early in the day or the day before you actually need it.


----------

